# User Service Login Failed - I can't get into my computer!



## celeste1011 (Apr 25, 2010)

I just got a new computer last month, already loaded up with Windows 7. I only have one account on the computer, since I am the only one who uses it (it's the administrator account). I now realize I should probably have more than one account to access, but I don't. For some reason, when I go to log in, it's giving me this message: "User Login Service Failed...User Login cannot be completed."

I don't know where to go from here. It just gives me the options of restarting, hibernating, sleeping, or shutting down. I have no clue how to get into safe mode, and even if I can access in safe mode, I don't know how to access all of my documents, photos, Outlook, etc, bc they're all stored in the Administrator account.

Can anyone shed some light on this? First of all, WHY is it happening in the first place (I'm entering the right pwd)? Secondly...what can I do to get around it?

Oh, another bonus - I haven't created the backup discs yet. So I do not have a copy of Windows 7 or anything...the laptop just came by itself and I am supposed to create the recovery discs (which I haven't done.. as said, I've had the thing for less than 2 months). Please HELP!!!


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

What's the make and model of the system?

Try getting to the Safe Mode screen. As soon as the manufacturer's splash screen finishes - rapidly tap the F8 key. This should get you to the Safe Mode menu.

Is there an entry to "Repair this computer" at the top of the list? If so, select that and see what it does. At first, skip the System Restore option and let Startup Repair run.
If it still doesn't work, then select System Restore and restore the system to a period BEFORE the error started to occur.

Many different things can cause this error message - the most common being virus infections and hard drive failures (but there's lot's of other things).

Start by running these free, bootable diagnostics: 


> *H/W Diagnostics:*
> Please start by running these bootable hardware diagnostics:
> http://www.carrona.org/memdiag.html (read the details at the link)
> http://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html (read the details at the link)


----------



## celeste1011 (Apr 25, 2010)

My system is Windows 7 Home Edition...64 bit, I think. Not sure, since I can't get into the stupid thing. I'm running it on an Acer Aspire laptop (7736 series). 

I did get into the F8 screen you're referring to, and I selected "repair this computer." It did a little scan and said that it could not find anything wrong with my system. That's as far as I got - I will try to do a System Restore and see what happens and let you know.

THANKS for the advice. I really don't want to take this thing in after less than 2 months of ownership and wait weeks for it to be repaired if I can do it myself! As far as I know, there are no hardware issues or virus problems. I run scans on a regular basis and everything seems clean.


----------



## celeste1011 (Apr 25, 2010)

I just ran the System Restore, and it seems to have worked!!! So happy...I didn't know what to do. Thanks again for your advice!!!


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm glad that it worked for you!

Make another user account *IMMEDIATELY*!!!
Just in case this happens again.


----------

